# Game 14: Suns @ Heat (11/25 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 25, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns are in Orlando tonight. Eric Bledsoe has been out with a shin injury and has been ruled out for their game with the Magic. So he may not play tomorrow in this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Suns won 104-96 if memory serves.

Eh....umm......BEASLEY REVENGE GAME.



Hurry up, regular season. Seriously, though, the Suns are pretty decent. Should be a competitive game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't sleep on the Suns, suprisingly above .500 right now.

Definite trap game. Team on the 2nd night of a back to back, no real superstars but a bunch of guys who could have that annoying scrub big night. My guess is it'll be Marcus Morris who goes off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Heat listing Mario Chalmers (groin) as a game-time decision tonight vs. Suns. He missed victory in Charlotte due to suspension.


..


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

115-97 is my prediction


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely a Morris will go off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never knew Gerald Green was missing a finger












My initial thought was "No wonder he struggles with shooting," so of course he'll hit 6 3s on us tonight.

He was dunking on a doorway hoop when he was in 6th grade while wearing his mother's class ring. The ring got caught on a nail and ripped the skin, tendons, and ligaments off his finger, leaving only "white bone," which required amputation.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's shooting 42% from 3 on 80 shot attempts. He's hitting the 3 in a PHX uni . 


Suns have shown feistiness and being competitive but Heat are a different barometer. And Bledsoe not playing. Hopefully, you guys destroys us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Green has been streaky from 3 since he's been back in the league.



> @IraHeatBeat 24s
> 
> Mario Chalmers out for Heat tonight (groin).


\\


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually being called a "tight hip flexor."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird how they said Groin this morning and now its a hip flexor injury.

Cole gets the start at PG. 

Another instance where a 3rd PG would come in handy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was thinking the same thing. Not sure RMJ's going to make it too much longer, especially with JJ's big game.

Bledsoe also out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Gerald green story is messed up. He shall now be known as 'nub'. 

Hopefully a good floor game from Cole tonight. Dragic will keep him busy defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a sick and1 by Wade. Bosh needed to take that J without hesitation on the next possession though. How is he still not catching and instinctively shooting that every time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another slow start for the Heat. 3-11 shooting start for the Heat. Missing good looks. Lucky to only be down 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great start to Ray's stint. The long assist to LeBron, the contested rebound, and the pull-up in semi-transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to bird


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-21 after 1

Nice end to the quarter for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Wade-only stint so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D on that possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bird

Heat hitting that pass to bird inside tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What great hustle by Birdman. Was gassed and asking out after the block and still gave 100% on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Birdman was spent after that block. Asked out of the game before the ensuing sequence. I think it's the only reason he missed after that feed inside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been pretty bad in his minutes tonight

and1 by Ray again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Vince Carter and Dwight Howard are two of the 3 guys Wade has the most block on in his career.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is awful tonight.

We also need to get the 3ball going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope these free throws gt Bosh going. He's been so bad tonight. And he would miss the 2nd after I typed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh out with 3 fouls. Probably a good thing tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 4 bad turnovers on the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Effort and focus slipping a bit, but good to see Bease get in the scoring with the nice pull-up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-47 at the half

Sloppy end to the half. Rebounding again became an issue. 

Bosh was awful. Lebron made some careless turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, really bad end to the half. They blazed from 3 and we couldn't get out of our own way. Thank god for the LeBron 3. I believe his 2 are our only 2.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally, Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 19 points 8 assists and 5 rebounds. 

Heat over 50% shooting now. But the D is still slipping a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dragic goes left every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:+1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley in earlier this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting. Spo goes with Mike over Rashard for the 2nd half in this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good ball movement that possession, but the Suns closed out well and we got caught in the lane expecting to rebound a shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-71 after 3

Great quarter for Wade and Lebron. Both are 8-11 in the game. 

Lebron with 23/5/4. Wade with 19/5/8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease alley-opp!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Wade gets his 10th assist


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again!

Another assist for Wade. His 11th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a sick alley oop catch and finish by Beas, great pass by Wade. Mike and Bird have the best hands on the team, as far as bigs.

Nice little run here with the Ray 3s.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade is playing great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike's playing some pretty good D. This could be the game he jumps Shard.

Nice to have another late run with LeBron on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird has played so well tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at Ray get up. wow :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too wild a closeout, Wade. Does that a lot and fouls 3-point-shooters. You'd think he'd try to protect his body more on those plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again

12 assists for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron might not need to come back. He probably will though. Huge game from Wade so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great read by Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Acrobatic layup by Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron should go in and get a few more rebounds and assists.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird looks sore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great all around play by Beasley. Great D, got the rebound, kicked it out to Ray, got the offensive rebound and putback.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Bird looks sore


Yeah, noticed him limping for about a minute before he came out.


Bosh has been ****ing awful tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh so awful

Spo and LeBron have been yelling at Mike to shoot his shots, but he awkwardly rushed that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has 27 points on 10-13 shooting...and is somehow -5 for the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Bosh can't get anything right tonight. Would've been a sick steal before that by Cole. Thank god that Tucker 3 didn't go.

LeBron with two sweet turnarounds. I like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron killing them. Damn.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That shot is not real.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade done for the night.

21 points on 9-13 shooting, 12 assists, 6 rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who gets POTG tonight? Tough one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron done for the night.

35 points on 11-14 shooting, 5 rebounds, 4 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Who gets POTG tonight? Tough one


Wade for sure, imo.

The Wade + bench lineup pulled this game away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-92

Wade with with the cartwheel video bomb :laugh:

Wade and Lebron dominated. Ray and Bird were great off the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting post game stuff with Beasley kissing Tucker and Wade's cartwheels.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade for sure, imo.
> 
> The Wade + bench lineup pulled this game away.


Let me check myself. cant say for sure when Lebron goes for 35 on 11-14 shooting, but 12 of those were in the last 5 minutes when the Heat were up by at least 9 because of the lead that Wade + bench gave them, so that's why I say Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely Wade for POTG.

LeBron sealed it with the late flurry, but Wade kept us in it and made a ton of great plays when LeBron was resting. LBJ being a net negative most of the game is another factor for me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win. We are still playing in spurts though. Luckily our spurts are very good haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

35 on 14 is nutty. He's showing glimpses of early streak LeBron.

I'm ready for the Windhorst article that tells us how those cartwheels mean Wade is jealous of LeBron's attention. I can see it now...citing Wade's 12 assists, yet LeBron still winding up in the "Winner's Circle."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 35 on 14 is nutty. He's showing glimpses of early streak LeBron.
> 
> I'm ready for the Windhorst article that tells us how those cartwheels mean Wade is jealous of LeBron's attention. I can see it now...citing Wade's 12 assists, yet LeBron still winding up in the "Winner's Circle."


Have you noticed how they seem to have taken Windhorst off the Heat beat? He seems to be doing more national stuff now, as well as a podcast for espn.com.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Have you noticed how they seem to have taken Windhorst off the Heat beat? He seems to be doing more national stuff now, as well as a podcast for espn.com.


On the heels of that comment he made about Wade and LeBron not being friends. Bridges burned maybe.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seemed to be a transition beginning last season, as national interest with the Heat has subsided now that we've won. He also apparently hated living in Miami and wanted to move back to Ohio.

Random thought: With all the Kobe extension talk today...wouldn't you think Melo would want to wait out LeBron's decision instead of signing with LAL right away? I know he has a strong relationship with Kobe, but I'd think he'd rather play with Wade/Bosh than Kobe/Pau.


Sorry to get all sentimental, but that Wade2Bease alley-oop gave me chills. Felt like old times. It's looking more and more like he'll help us this season, and maybe even be a more regular contributor than I thought. Not only is he not a liability on defense, but he's making some plus plays on that end as well. The rebounding, his hands, his ability to create/catch and shoot on the move, etc. altogether give us a package we have nowhere else outside of the stars.

Looking more and more like RMJ may be the Jorts/Stackhouse of this year's roster.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wade is showing them not tweeting them. I wonder where all the losers that said Harden is a better player than Wade are at now


----------

